# DH82 Tiger Moth stencil information



## Tauri (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

can anyone help me with information on DH82 Tiger Moth data stencils as used on RAF Military trainers. The Matchbox/Revell 1/32 scale kit had some pretty good decals. If anyone has a copy of the instructions for placement on the model that would be great. Information needed to finish scale Radio Controlled model.

Many Thanks


----------



## A4K (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know about RAF machines, but I don't remember ever seeing any stenciling on preserved RNZAF Tiger Moths...

Evan


----------

